# Rain and Specks



## brentste (Dec 18, 2018)

Will all of this rain push the trout back out towards the salty water of the bays or are they positioned deep enough in the rivers to be unaffected?

What adjustments would you make from the after effects of all this rain?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I am not knowledgable enough to weigh in, but I am interested in this question as well... as the water stains up from the rain, and presumably gets a little less salty, does it change how you approach the winter fish?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A combination of flooding rain and higher water temperatures have pretty much flushed them back out to saltier water. If water temperatures were lower they would have been forced to stay....but the water temperature today was 66° , and that allowed them to go find that salt. I tried again today and couldn't beg a bite. The coming cold fronts will bring them back.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't 100% agree with fresh water pushing specks out in the bay....salt water is heavier than fresh and there is a layer of salt water beneath the fresh and it's not unusual to catch specks way up river even after rains. To me...the shallower the body of water, the more effect rain has on it. 

There is one spot I fish that regardless of water quality, I can always catch fish there, even when the water tastes more fresh than salt...yes, I sip the water to see how salty it is. 

If you fish deep in the river, you can still catch specks...deep for specks in the river to me means holes that are deeper than 10 ft., my favorite all time big speck hot spot in the river is a drop-off from 4 ft. to over 20 ft. deep. I'll let a lure sink to the bottom and jig it back up to the boat. 

Most of my hits come in the 12-15 ft. range. 

Doing this in deep holes has resulted in my largest specks (28-1/8") to date and even larger ones lost at yak-side.

But, just my opinion...your individual results may vary.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

To echo barefoot, water depth does have a lot to do with it.Over here in Louisiana we really deal with this especially in Venice. Quite often the muddy freshwater from the Miss. River will actually float on top of the clear saltwater in the canals and bayous off of the river and passes. What looks like a muddy canal may actually have clear saltwater underneath. The way you tell is to look at your propwash when idling thru a canal. You ca actually see the mixing of the two behind your boat. This also explains why it is fairly common to catch bass, reds, and specks all in the same bayou. The bass will be up top in the freshwater, the reds just underneath and the specks at the bottom


----------

